# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Fans stehen bereits für Kinostart an



## Gast1669461003 (9. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Fans stehen bereits für Kinostart an* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Fans stehen bereits für Kinostart an


----------



## Wamboland (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich raff es nicht. Kann man dort keine Tickets bestellen? Mein Ticket habe ich schon lange ... warum sollte ich mich anstellen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Dezember 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich raff es nicht. Kann man dort keine Tickets bestellen? Mein Ticket habe ich schon lange ... warum sollte ich mich anstellen?



Da geht es schon lange nicht mehr um Tickets, sondern um das Event mit anderen Fans zusammen.


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2015)

Das Theater ist schon lange ausverkauft 

Es scheint zum einen eine Spendenveranstaltung zu sein und zum anderen so ein Amy Ding draussen vorm Kino zu campen


----------



## Kartamus (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe noch keine Tickets und werde wohl auch nicht in der ersten Woche hingehen. Das traurige ist, dass es dank Internet ohne Ende Spoiler geben wird. Mit Sicherheit auch hier, wie immer ohne Vorwarnung. Am Besten wäre es, wenn ich mich aus dem Internet und der Smartphone Welt zurückziehe, bis ich den Film gesehen habe.


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2015)

Hab meine Tickets seit dem 21.10.


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2015)

Hat sonst wer den neuen chinesischen Trailer gesehen?  Hammmmmmmmmmmmmer (mal wirklich neues Bildmaterial und nicht bloss Verlängerungen der bisher gezeigten Szenen)...


----------



## Wamboland (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich schaue keine Trailer mehr. Nur den Teaser und den Trailer. Sonst nix. Ich will nix hören oder sehen. 

Entweder es wird der Episode 1 Holocaust oder es wird nen toller Star Wars Film - aber das will ich dann am 17. selber sehen


----------

